# Wipeout is back! (summer 2010)



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank god! We've missed this show and have been laughing our asses off since it came back. We watched the Blind Date special the night before it's regular return (last night). Nice new (and painful!) additions to the courses. Good summer fun!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

The Blind Date Wipeout aired 3 weeks ago. It took you 3 weeks to watch it?

Blasphemy!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't like the new wall in the opening segment. All obstacles should have the ability to get past them imo, but the wall seemed like it was impossible to get by.

Other than that, I like the rest of the new ones.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

We might give it another go. We were crying the first few episodes, but it got a bit repetitive.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> I don't like the new wall in the opening segment. All obstacles should have the ability to get past them imo, but the wall seemed like it was impossible to get by.
> 
> Other than that, I like the rest of the new ones.


The Fence Flapper is fine they just need to make it random instead of targeted which makes it impossible to cross. The Shapeshifter is awesome, makes for spectactular falls..when the large black guy hit the trampoline it thought it would collapse... and one guy actually got across!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No Efron way!


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

I thought the Shape Shifter's trampoline looked a little flimsy near the edge-- it seemed like no one got a good bounce off it and they ended up well short of the wheel. After a few face plants into the wheel, I told my wife they'd have to get onto the wheel first, then jump onto the other platform. It looks impossible to dive all the way through.

I agree on the Fence Flapper-- it looked too rigged. I wonder if you could army-crawl across and not get knocked off.

We recently watched the Blind Date episode too, and it was the first time I'd seen anyone get across the Big Balls. And then their date did, too! Oops, was that a spoiler?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't like the contestants getting paint sprayed in their faces.

Really, I'd prefer a course that really is possible to complete.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> Will anyone ever make it thru the fence flappers?
> 
> We plan our stunts for 90% failure, 10% success. We failed on this one with 100% failure. Oops.


Source:

10 Burning Questions About Last Nights Wipeout Season Premiere

http://www.facebook.com/Wipeout?ref...t-nights-wipeout-season-premiere/402502718841

Poll: Wipeout : Retired Athlete Edition
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8003297


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

TiMo Tim said:


> I thought the Shape Shifter's trampoline looked a little flimsy near the edge-- it seemed like no one got a good bounce off it and they ended up well short of the wheel. After a few face plants into the wheel, I told my wife they'd have to get onto the wheel first, then jump onto the other platform. It looks impossible to dive all the way through.


To me it looked like the trampoline was rigged to try to launch someone forward, but nobody knows that, expecting a straight bounce. Quite frankly, the way it was rigged looked incredibly dangerous to me.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

DianaMo said:


> I don't like the contestants getting paint sprayed in their faces.
> 
> Really, I'd prefer a course that really is possible to complete.


You no like human easter eggs?


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

Loved this show more when it was Most Extreme Elimination Challenge. Still love it, but I need the courses to be possible. I will stop watching if the courses continue to be impassable.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

We laughed several times on the first obstacle course.

We turn it off once it's at the finals. We don't care who wins and the laughs seem to decrease throughout the show.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

That Door Knock was brutal. When Opera Girl got hit, I expected her head to pop off.. j/k


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

John Henson throwing the luggage had me in tears!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not sure I'd enjoy this show nearly as much without John Henson and the gal who does the sideline stuff. She's particularly funny-she has just the right delivery for this show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm not sure I'd enjoy this show nearly as much without John Henson and *the gal who does the sideline stuff*. She's particularly funny-she has just the right delivery for this show.


Not to mention HOT!!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

My 7 year old thinks this is just the funniest show ever made. 
Some of the new trials are brutal! Especially that first one with the panels that come swinging out from the bottom. The big balls are still my favorite though... Gotta love the extreme slo-mo where they show the contestant's heels slam into the back of their _HEADS_! 

It's amazing to me that nobody has broken their back yet on this show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> It's amazing to me that nobody has broken their back yet on this show.


Someone did die filiming this season, but it wasn't from injuries. I had heard a long time ago that it was, so I was interested in this article.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/12/tom.sparks.death.wipeout/index.html


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm surprised they don't make the contestants wear goggles during some of these events. The paint sprays to the face were brutal. Also, when Henson and the others were throwing the luggage at them. A box corner to the eye could be nasty.

I love this show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TiMo Tim said:


> We recently watched the Blind Date episode too, and it was the first time I'd seen anyone get across the Big Balls. And then their date did, too! Oops, was that a spoiler?


I know in a previous season at least one person made it across the balls. She was a young Alaskan girl that they nicknamed "Never Been Kissed". She's actually one of my favorite contestants. She was too funny!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised they don't make the contestants wear goggles during some of these events. The paint sprays to the face were brutal. Also, when Henson and the others were throwing the luggage at them. A box corner to the eye could be nasty.
> 
> I love this show.


It's all fun and games until someone losses an eye.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Holy **** Jill was hot on this episode!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

mrpope said:


> Loved this show more when it was Most Extreme Elimination Challenge. Still love it, but I need the courses to be possible. I will stop watching if the courses continue to be impassable.


This was the first time I've ever watched the show. I don't think I will watch it again. I agree with you. I'd rather see a man (or woman) vs. machine type competition, where the quickest, most agile, and smartest people triumph over the extreme obstacle course.

Instead, it seems to be an elaborate version of America's Funniest Home Videos where the goal is to see as many people humiliated, hit in the nuts, and whacked on the head as possible.

Also, the obviously fake sound effects they added annoyed me.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

We watch while following along with the official Wipeout tweets. It gives a lot of info about the contestants and the courses. And, you don't have to be watching live.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Holy **** Jill was hot on this episode!


Yeah, they should have an all bus driver episode so she can do the dance. :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The Spud said:


> Yeah, they should have an all bus driver episode so she can do the dance. :up:


How about something where she wears her bikini?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> We watch while following along with the official Wipeout tweets. It gives a lot of info about the contestants and the courses. And, you don't have to be watching live.


Ooo. Thanks for the heads' up!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It doesn't bother me that the 1st elimination course is unpassable.
That weeds out the competition and provides many laughs.
The 2nd and 3rd rounds are passable, so that's a true competition to get to the Wipeout Zone.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pangsz said:


> great,,,


Hey spammer, why don't you go play in some traffic?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

The Spud said:


> Yeah, they should have an all bus driver episode so she can do the dance. :up:


She tweeted after the episode something like "I'm doing the bus driver tonight... The dance, not an actual bus driver."


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

markz said:


> I know in a previous season at least one person made it across the balls. She was a young Alaskan girl that they nicknamed "Never Been Kissed". She's actually one of my favorite contestants. She was too funny!


In the blind date episode, one of the teams *both* made it across. It was amazing.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

@wagnerofficial: I did the busdriver all night last night and a camera was there to catch it all. You guys will see clips soon


----------

